# High quality SD cards for daily clicks.



## technoboy16 (Apr 4, 2015)

Everyone is a photographer, some are professional and some are enthusiast. When it comes to high-end and cutting edge photography, with the amount of Facebook photography pages you'll figure there is no scarcity and apparently this is a section very much talked about. But how about a regular person who just love to capture things around, random clicks and not photo walks, nothing too hyped. Such simple photography also take efforts and expect best results, and here is when everyday good quality, high resolutions SD cards comes in.

When such SD cards are talked about, missing out on these ones, is not fair :

Kingston's Class 4 SDHC, it is the perfect companion to your handy-cam or your digital camera, as it gives you the best of your click to you. This card can hold your data up to 32 GB and read&write your data as min as 4 MB/s. It also make sure you don't lose your data even accidentally and protects it with all its worth.

SanDisk Class 4 SD card, with only 5 years of warranty, this card is waterproof and saves your data. It fulfills basic requirement of a SD cards and is compatible with maximum devices, and is a good buy for a simple SD card.

So, now on no DSLR required for a long lasting photo.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

There is a thumb rule which applies to sd cards. Always look for better speed when buying a new card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2015)

@technoboy16, class 4 is ancient. Nobody should buy it. Heck OEM's shouldn't even produce it.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @technoboy16, class 4 is ancient. Nobody should buy it. Heck OEM's shouldn't even produce it.


They are ancient, but they get the job done to the fullest for 99.99% of the population. And they can be had for Rs150-200 for the 4GB variant which,again, is enough for 99.99% of the population.

I have a Sandisk SDHC class 10 (16GB) worth Rs800-900 approx on my tablet and  Strotium Class 4 (16 GB)  worth Rs350 on my phone.

If u swap these cards, i will never know the difference. I may even say the Strotium is faster due to psychological effect ...

I have seen Dslr camera owners with Class4 cards. These are proffessional people. In both my brothers wedding when i took the cameraman's camera, i saw 32GB class 4 el cheapo SD Cards. Unless you plan on  1080p or 4k video recording, there is no need for Class 10 cards. The bandwidth provided by class 4 cards are enough for  pro level 20 mpx photos shots taken in burst mode from those super expensive DSLRs.

 These proffessionals can buy Class 10 cards easily, but they dont, cause it doesnt improve the picture quality or shot by shot performance at all. The delay after taking a photo with flash ON is way tooo long for a Card's speed to bottleneck it. And like i said before, burst photography is also smooth and stutterfree.

*Class 10 cards are Overrated, they are good, no doubt, but are overrated *. Same with 144hz gaming monitors, tooo overrated. I'd rather have sharp accurate colors and punchy contrasts and deep blacks of IPS display on 60hz than Ughhhhhh LCD with 144Hz. How many of us can actually afford a gaming system that can effortlessly play  twich shooter games at 100 fps at 1080p???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2015)

If you need to transfer the files to and from that class 4 card, you'll really know how slow is that compared to a class 10 card.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Class 10 are overrated


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 11, 2015)

If you are into wildlife photography (or sports too), you will require burst mode that has speed up to 10 fps on top end DSLR. On my Nikon D5500(a basic DSLR, captures at 5fps), a single highest quality RAW takes ~ 40 MB space.
Please calculate the required write speed if you want to capture continuously in burst mode.
So, yes, class 10 or UHS cards are not over-rated. However it is not required for everyone.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2015)

you guys have forgotten, this guy is a massive troll and only posts copy pasta threads without any point


----------

